# Using A Pitchfork



## slugplate (Dec 20, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone else uses a pitchfork when probing or digging old bottles. I know it sounds relatively risky, but honestly, I've broken more bottles with shovels than when I've used a pitchfork. Even in dumps where it's hard packed. I loosen the earth with a pitchfork, then clear the debris with a shovel. It may be the antithesis of digging, but I haven't broken a bottle yet (knock on wood). Just asking if any of you do the same thing.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 20, 2019)

I have not tried using a pitchfork literally. But I have used one of those hand garden rakes often. The ones people use to pull weeds and such. And I agree with you it works better than a shovel. Because it's easier to loosen ground and not struggle so much. I've never broken anything worthwhile with it, but do have to be careful of scratching.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 20, 2019)

It works well in water.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 21, 2019)

I use one of these when I reach the areas where I'm on or near bottles/glass, works quite well.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 21, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I have not tried using a pitchfork literally. But I have used one of those hand garden rakes often. The ones people use to pull weeds and such. And I agree with you it works better than a shovel. Because it's easier to loosen ground and not struggle so much. I've never broken anything worthwhile with it, but do have to be careful of scratching.


My greatest problem is getting through the surface roots with a shovel. I use the pitchfork first and spin it like spaghetti on a fork to break the smaller roots without trying to plunge a shovel forcibly to break them up. The reason is quite simple, a vast majority of the bottles I probe and unearth are only 4"-8" under the surface. Below that is sand is pea stones which makes a nice resting place for the bottles. I actually learned this tip by watching U.K. bottle diggers. The pitchfork does not require nearly the force that a shovel does to get under the roots, thus reducing the potential for breakage. Actually, I use the pitchfork as a two-fold tool, probe and digger. Once I got a bottle probed out, clear the roots, I can basically dig them by hand, If more is required I'll just use a small garden hand shovel. I haven't needed a large shovel in over a decade... well, that's kind of misleading too. I have a reconstructed shoulder and a knee replacement that holds me back a tad. My privy and deep dump digs are a fond memory so I do dig shallow dump spots and rarely go below a foot.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 21, 2019)

RoyalRuby said:


> I use one of these when I reach the areas where I'm on or near bottles/glass, works quite well.View attachment 193427


I agree, scratchers of any kind are invaluable. The spots I hit are so full of surface roots that it's really hard for me to use one... plus a reconstructed shoulder puts a damper on things. Not trying to make excuses, LOL, I did use the exact tool a few years ago until an untimely shoulder malfunction made it too hard to use. However, you're right, I'd recommend that tool to anyone.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 21, 2019)

I use what I call a “2-Prong”, which is a 4-pronged manure fork with the outer two prongs cut off.  As noted, it enables me to gently poked into the compacted soil and twist to loosen the soil up before I shovel the soil out.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 21, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> I use what I call a “2-Prong”, which is a 4-pronged manure fork with the outer two prongs cut off.  As noted, it enables me to gently poked into the compacted soil and twist to loosen the soil up before I shovel the soil out.


Hm, haven't tried that. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 21, 2019)

slugplate said:


> My greatest problem is getting through the surface roots with a shovel. I use the pitchfork first and spin it like spaghetti on a fork to break the smaller roots without trying to plunge a shovel forcibly to break them up. The reason is quite simple, a vast majority of the bottles I probe and unearth are only 4"-8" under the surface. Below that is sand is pea stones which makes a nice resting place for the bottles. I actually learned this tip by watching U.K. bottle diggers. The pitchfork does not require nearly the force that a shovel does to get under the roots, thus reducing the potential for breakage. Actually, I use the pitchfork as a two-fold tool, probe and digger. Once I got a bottle probed out, clear the roots, I can basically dig them by hand, If more is required I'll just use a small garden hand shovel. I haven't needed a large shovel in over a decade... well, that's kind of misleading too. I have a reconstructed shoulder and a knee replacement that holds me back a tad. My privy and deep dump digs are a fond memory so I do dig shallow dump spots and rarely go below a foot.


When I do use a shovel I use one of the folding tactical ones made by SOG. It has sharp saw teeth on one side of the shovel to cut through roots.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 21, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> When I do use a shovel I use one of the folding tactical ones made by SOG. It has sharp saw teeth on one side of the shovel to cut through roots.


where can I get one?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 21, 2019)

slugplate said:


> where can I get one?



You'll see dozens of listings for them on Ebay.


----------

